# New .45 cal Pen Kit



## Swagopenturner (Oct 18, 2014)

I just got an email from Berea Hardwoods touting their new .45 Cal Pen Kit.  It is available in Antique Copper and Antique Brass.  Retail is $13.50.  It uses a unique click mechanism.  The upper section is checkered to resemble the grips on a 1911.  The clip resembles the slide on a .45.  The nib is a .45 cartridge.
Has anyone actually held one in their hands yet?  Thoughts on the kit?  I think they will sell out here in West Texas so I ordered some to check them out.  I noticed the instructions require a straight turning on the single 10mm tube so the Upper portion of the pen can be pushed down over it, to act as the plunger on the click mechanism.  I think this will be a slight drawback for us turners as you will be severely limited to only a straight profile.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 18, 2014)

Not a big fan of this kit.  To me, it appears a bit contrived and a poor attempt at competing with some of the better designed kits.  I do like the upper barrel knurling though.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 18, 2014)

I like the knurling, too.  I hate to think the pen makers are going to run with the "Gun" theme.  What will be next?  A Glock pen?  How about a Berreta?  A pen for every gun maker and design?
I'll do a review after I get a chance to work with these kits, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 18, 2014)

Berea started accepting orders from their resellers, yesterday.

It should be safe to say no one has held one yet, except the "brass" at Berea.
I should see them soon.


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 18, 2014)

I have held one and played with it.
I like it, but then again I work for a company that makes 45 call pistols.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 18, 2014)

I guess now I have to see if Ken's Colt 1911 inlay kit will fit this pen kit.  Probably not since the barrel has to be a straight turn between bushings.


----------



## 79spitfire (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't like it, it has a strange proportion to my eyes. 

And for the record, I like Browning's original .45 design.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Oct 19, 2014)

Does anybody have a picture of this kit?  I got the email but could not blow up the picture to look at it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 19, 2014)

Talked to a friend that just made one...click mechanism is finicky and there really isn't much turning involved. He's not a fan.


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it is along the line of a 50 caliber pen. More of a novelty than an everyday user. I like a few things they did but it just has a dysfunctional look to me. i also don't like the straight turned blank. Just me though and other's might love it. I will await opinions from those who have ordered it.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is a photo of the pen kit from Berea Hardwoods.  As a woodworker, it is not very exciting.  However, a couple of my shooter friends really think they will love it!  I guess you have to have the gun nut mentality!


----------



## Akula (Oct 20, 2014)

I would really need to see one in my hands.  The pics don't do anything for me.  I am happy to see all these new styles coming out.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 20, 2014)

from first look at the photo IMHO it is U G L Y.   I don't think I will look again.


----------



## nates02gt (Oct 20, 2014)

I think the idea is nice but IMHO the copper tip is just too big.  It looks like it would be awkward to write with.  As most have said though, I would have to hold one and try it out before passing any real judgement.


----------



## Signguy (Oct 20, 2014)

I ordered a couple out of curiosity but was not impressed by the single pix they showed, or the little I could see of the design.

Interesting that Berea has such a poorly done website and usually just shows a single pix. You'd think that they would show it from different angles so you could see what the whole pen looks like, and also see how the slide works.

When mine come I'll post some better pix, amd shara a "hands on" impression.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't think it looks very good either. But to the right person, I'm betting it would sell.
Tim.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Oct 20, 2014)

Based on appearance alone,I wouldn't turn one even if it were free.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 21, 2014)

That is PSI-ugly.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 21, 2014)

While I appreciate the gesture and the form/fit/function of a 1911, I'm not a big fan of how that kit looks.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 21, 2014)

Just do not like look of this kit, but took a look at price per kit(s) & instructions be before deciding not worth my time or not.  I like click pens but have questions about durability & longevity on this type click mechanism.  

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pdf/45 Caliber.pdf


----------



## kingkeyman (Oct 21, 2014)

there is no room for creativity, other than blank selection. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 22, 2014)

Pen makers really going after that gun crowd lately!


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought 2 of each finish, sold all 4 for $50 each in less than an hour.
turned a chunk of American Walnut on them
It is definitely not a daily user, but I like it. 
As stated earlier I work for a company that makes 1911s so I have a great customer base.
I am not a very big fan of any of the bullet pens, but they sell.


----------



## Signguy (Nov 6, 2014)

IMHO, Its awful.  A total fail.  Take a look at the review I posted earlier this week for more details.


----------

